# Breeding.. Black Piranhas



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I just went to a pet store and saw they a bunch of Black P's.. I go talk to the person in charge there and asked them where it came from, he said that he got them from a breeder and were all tank raised... I was in at awe but can it really be done?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I am interested to see what info gets posted in this thread.
To my knowledge Rhombeus has only been bred in captivity three times,twice at a Zoo in Germany in a 1500 gallon tank, and once in a US Zoological park in Florida in a contained area of a river.

I am not saying it can not be done just the the cost of such a under taking for private breeders and collectors well out weighs the reward.

Greg


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea.. Thats why I was in a disbelief if you might say.. I was in a rush so I couldn't really get any more info on that.. Maybe I'll go back and talk to the guy again... Place is: Ocean Gallery in rt 22 if your guys are wondering.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

MiGsTeR said:


> I just went to a pet store and saw they a bunch of Black P's.. I go talk to the person in charge there and asked them where it came from, he said that he got them from a breeder and were all tank raised... I was in at awe but can it really be done?


are they really rhoms or just some pygos or macs miss named


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

They look like baby 1" black piranhas as they were labeled.. They also had baby Rbs..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

would be are rare occurance but im sure it could be donte howver the guy you talked to was probably meaning importer not breeder


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I am really wanting to take that leap myself this year but haven't researched it yet. I would love to breed them for a new experiment.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> would be are rare occurance but im sure it could be donte howver the guy you talked to was probably meaning importer not breeder


No.. I think he really meant a breeder cuz he after that he said something like these fishes wouldn't look so perfect if it wasn't tank raised...


----------

